# Full Body Duck Decoys



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have done quite a bit more exploring this year and found a few spots that could use some full bodies just wanted some opinions on what to get and durability I have heard they can be easier to break.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I asked the same a few weeks ago. But this is what I have found. The higdon decoys look great, but at cabelas are 129 for 6. Flocked heads and movable heads. 

The others were Norhter flight at cableas. I saw them there on sale for 79, but now 99 for 6. Look good, feel good, but not flocked. I have the stuff to flock the heads, so no big deal. 

Flambeau have a 6 pack variety that looks good too. 

I am up in the air on what to do. I have 10 full bod ducks, but are all uprights. I want a little variety. I have flocked all the heads, I just want to add a few more. 

Good luck, I wish I knew what to get myself.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have Avery full body mallards and they have been great. I like that they came with ring bases and stakes, and I can also tuck the legs up in the bodies and set them on ice without a stake or ring. I have had no issues with paint or breakage.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I like my flambeau, but I'd get a slotted bag to carry them. They're a lot bigger than the other brands, and they look pretty good. But, they have gone way up in price. I got mine $80 shipped. Now they're more than $100 I think.


----------



## WTRFWLN (Dec 12, 2012)

JRDN, Heres a Thought. From the prior post you seem to hunt out of a boat? Not that it matters. I have a few doz shells. Most look like the same mold as a full body "avery"ones put on a motion stake and just a little breeze makes them dance quite well? Plus they are 1/4 of the weight? They seem to work really well in skinny water!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Avery decoys on the ice with no bases or stakes. (except the ones with the built in bases)


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Avery decoys on the ice with no bases or stakes. (except the ones with the built in bases)


Are you talking about stakes for a ring base? I chased my decoys across the ice last year in a wind storm.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Are you talking about stakes for a ring base? I chased my decoys across the ice last year in a wind storm.


No, they come with field stakes and ring bases. The resters have ring bases built in that move up and down positions.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The old Flambeaus have been okay too. They are the ones on the right side.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> The old Flambeaus have been okay too. They are the ones on the right side.


Aw man, that's a good-lookin setup and picture.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've got a couple of dozen Averys that have survived over 5 years of hard use in fairly good shape, I still use them. But I've been watching them thinking about getting a new dozen.

I saw some avian x's that looked okay. But I'm leaning towards some dakotas


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

WTRFWLN said:


> JRDN, Heres a Thought. From the prior post you seem to hunt out of a boat? Not that it matters. I have a few doz shells. Most look like the same mold as a full body "avery"ones put on a motion stake and just a little breeze makes them dance quite well? Plus they are 1/4 of the weight? They seem to work really well in skinny water!!


I do but I drive my boat then get out and walk I rarely stay in it and usually hunt from "dry" land at Farmington or pretty shallow water with some dry places around that I could use some



Fowlmouth said:


> I have Avery full body mallards and they have been great. I like that they came with ring bases and stakes, and I can also tuck the legs up in the bodies and set them on ice without a stake or ring. I have had no issues with paint or breakage.


I will look into them thank you


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> The old Flambeaus have been okay too. They are the ones on the right side.


Oh man! that gets me excited for late season!

as for the full body question. I too Use Avery full body ducks. they look good and are tough decoys in my opinion. I also use a few dozen of the duck shells (feeders) as a spread filler


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

I wonder if you could make silhouette don't paint them black but make them correct color of birds your hunting make some feeding, resting. I talked to a guy that used a small cordless drill to drill in the ice then put rods in the holes to hold up decoys.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Aw man, that's a good-lookin setup and picture.


I was thinking the same thing-that's a great looking spread! That's my favorite time of year....


----------



## collegehuntnfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Being broke myself, I tend to go with the drill if we are hunting ice and bailing wire wrapped around the keel of a floater. Especially if you have floaters with different positions this works pretty well.


----------

